# My New Members



## rabbitlady4433 (Jul 22, 2010)

Poppy (doe on the left) and Bobolicious (buck on the right)


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jul 22, 2010)

They are pretty! How old are they?


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jul 23, 2010)

We are guessing they are 5 or 6 weeks, the guy at the swap meet was selling them for fryers.  The doe was from a litter of NZW and the buck was from a litter of Californians (but i'm guessing there must me NZ in him because his markings are grayish)  I was looking for a pair to breed for meat and heard the combo of the two are excellent.  I thought that was a little early for weaning, but they are thriving and healthy so I think I lucked out.  Not to mention I just love them they are so sweet.


----------



## dbunni (Jul 23, 2010)

How much do they weigh ... this will tell you how old they are (give or take a week).  NZs around 8-9 weeks can weigh 5#.  Califs are similar.  When we aim for a meat pen (3 buns under 5# each), we aim for a 9 week kit.


----------

